# ألبوم صور  لمثلث الرحمات البابا شنودة الثالث (( مع الأطفال ))



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 يونيو 2012)

*


















































































































































*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 يونيو 2012)

*

























































*​


----------



## V mary (9 يونيو 2012)

*سيدنا دة كان حتة سكرة شفاعتك تكون معانا شكرًا علي الصور الجميلة​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2012)

وحشني اووووي
بركته تكون معاكي
ميرسييييييييييييي
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 يونيو 2012)

V mary قال:


> *سيدنا دة كان حتة سكرة شفاعتك تكون معانا شكرًا علي الصور الجميلة​*





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> وحشني اووووي
> بركته تكون معاكي
> ميرسييييييييييييي
> ​



شكراااااااا إخواتى الغاليين على مروركم


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (24 يونيو 2012)

*وحشتنا يا أحن وأطيب قلب
موضوع رائع يا هيلانة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 يونيو 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *وحشتنا يا أحن وأطيب قلب
> موضوع رائع يا هيلانة
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2012)

*حبيب الاطفال والكبار
دايما في قلوووبنا
شكرا ع الصور الجميله*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 يونيو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *حبيب الاطفال والكبار
> دايما في قلوووبنا
> شكرا ع الصور الجميله*


----------



## النهيسى (23 يوليو 2012)

الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك
أختيار جميل جدااا جدااا
تم *التثبيت*
لو وجدتى صور آخرى نرجوا أضافتها
صلواتك لي​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (23 يوليو 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> الرب يباركك ويفرح قلبك
> أختيار جميل جدااا جدااا
> تم *التثبيت*
> لو وجدتى صور آخرى نرجوا أضافتها
> صلواتك لي​




أشكرك جداً أخويا الغالى 
على التثبيت 
وبإذن المسيح سأضيف عليها صور أخرى 
​


----------

